# TUYỂN SINH ĐẠI HỌC SƯ PHẠM VẬT LÝ - CATIEDU



## kimphuong123 (11 Tháng chín 2021)

TUYỂN SINH ĐẠI HỌC SƯ PHẠM VẬT LÝ​
*NỘI DUNG CHÍNH*​*1. Tìm hiểu ngành Sư phạm vật lý là gì? 
2. Mục tiêu đào tạo
3. Tố chất nào phù hợp với ngành Sư phạm vật lý?
4. Chương trình đạo tạo
5. Học ngành Sư phạm vật lý tại Catiedu có gì nổi bật?
6. Cơ hội nghề nghiệp ngành Sư phạm vật lý
7. Kết luận *

Trong chương trình học cơ sở và phổ thông, các bạn học sinh phải hoàn thành những môn học tự nhiên trong đó có môn vật lý. Chính vì điều này _*ngành Sư phạm vật lý*_ ngày càng được các bạn trẻ lựa chọn bởi mức độ quan trọng của môn học cũng cơ hội nghề nghiệp lớn. 


Bên cạnh đó, _*ngành Sư phạm Vật lý*_ hiện nay đang được nhiều bạn trẻ lựa chọn bởi cơ hội nghề nghiệp của ngành học này rất đa dạng, không chỉ đi dạy học mà còn có thể làm nhiều công việc khác có liên quan đến lĩnh vực Vật lý. Hãy cùng tìm hiểu về chương trình đào tạo và cơ hội việc làm _*ngành Sư phạm Vật lý* _trong bài viết dưới đây nhé!









*1. Tìm hiểu ngành Sư phạm vật lý là gì? *


_*Ngành Sư phạm vật lý*_ là một ngành thuộc khối ngành Sư phạm. Đây là ngành đào tạo các _*Cử nhân Sư phạm Vật lý*_ đáp ứng các trình độ chuyên môn, nghiệp vụ, phẩm chất đạo đức nghề nghiệp để tham gia công tác giảng dạy tại các trường phổ thông, cao đẳng, đại học. Bên cạnh đó, sinh viên theo_* học ngành Sư phạm Vật lý*_ còn được trang bị các kiến thức chuyên ngành để có thể tham gia nghiên cứu tại các cơ sở nghiên cứu khoa học trong cả nước sau khi tốt nghiệp. 


_*Ngành Sư phạm Vật lý*_ trang bị cho sinh viên những kiến thức đại cương về khoa học tự nhiên, khoa học xã hội, ngoại ngữ, tin học; kiến thức cơ bản và chuyên sâu về vật lý; về khoa học giáo dục và sư phạm; kỹ năng sử dụng các phương pháp cơ bản, hiện đại giảng dạy Vật lý và công nghệ dạy học.


*2. Mục tiêu đào tạo


2.1 Mục tiêu chung*


Đào tạo giáo viên dạy Vật lý bậc phổ thông trung học có trình độ cử nhân Sư phạm Vật lý, có phẩm chất chính trị, đạo đức và sức khỏe tốt, hiểu và vận dụng các tri thức cơ bản của Vật lý học; Lý luận và phương pháp giảng dạy Vật lý ở trường trung học. Sau khi tốt nghiệp, người học có đủ năng lực để giảng dạy Vật lý tại các trường trung học.

Đào tạo cử nhân Vật lý học, có phẩm chất chính trị, đạo đức và sức khỏe tốt, hiểu và vận dụng các tri thức cơ bản của Vật lý học theo định hướng chuyên ngành. Sau khi tốt nghiệp, người học có đủ năng lực để làm việc trong môi trường nghiên cứu, sản xuất kinh doanh có sử dụng kiến thức Vật lý học cũng như có thể tiếp tục theo các bậc học cao hơn.

*2.2 Mục tiêu cụ thể
Về phẩm chất đạo đức*
Có phẩm chất cơ bản của người giáo viên nhà trường xã hội chủ nghĩa Việt Nam: thấm nhuần thế giới quan Mác – Lênin và tư tưởng Hồ Chí Minh, yêu nước, yêu chủ nghĩa xã hội, yêu học sinh, yêu nghề, có ý thức trách nhiệm cao, có đạo đức tốt, có tác phong mẫu mực của người giáo viên.
*Về kiến thức*
Có những kiến thức đầy đủ và sâu sắc về Vật lý đại cương, về thí nghiệm Vật lý, có những kiến thức đầy đủ, cơ bản về Vật lý lý thuyết, Điện tử học, có những kiến thức cơ bản về Toán học, Ngoại ngữ, Tin học, Thiên văn học, những vấn đề về vật lý hiện đại, lịch sử vật lý.
Có những kiến thức về lý luận dạy học Vậy lý, về chương trình Vật lý và thực tiễn dạy học Vật lý.
*Về kỹ năng*
Có kỹ năng vận dụng các kiến thức vật lý để giải các bài toán về Vật lý đại cương, các bài toán Vật lý ở trung học phổ thông, giải thích các hiện tượng vật lý trong tự nhiên, trong đời sống và ứng dụng vật lý trong kỹ thuật.
Có năng lực giảng dạy Vật lý, thực hiện các công việc của một giáo viên, có thể đáp ứng kịp thời với các yêu cầu phát triển của giáo dục.
*3.  Tố chất nào phù hợp với ngành Sư phạm vật lý?*
Để học tập và thành công trong ngành Sư phạm Vật lý, bạn cần phải có các tố chất sau:

Có khả năng học tốt các môn Khoa học Tự nhiên;
Khả năng truyền đạt tốt trên cả hai phương diện nói và viết;
Có lòng bao dung, độ lượng và trái tim nhân hậu;
Nhạy cảm, có khả năng nắm bắt tâm lý con người;
Kiên trì, có tính nhẫn nại và chịu được áp lực công việc cao;
Có tâm huyết với nghề, có đạo đức và tấm lòng trong sáng;
Yêu nghề dạy học, thương yêu, tôn trọng, chăm sóc, đối xử công bằng với mọi học sinh, được học sinh tin yêu;
Có tinh thần trách nhiệm trong công tác, có lối sống lành mạnh, trung thực, giản dị, biết đoàn kết, hợp tác, khiêm tốn học hỏi;
Có ý thức chủ động tự học, tự bồi dưỡng nâng cao trình độ chuyên môn, nghiệp vụ, thường xuyên rèn luyện sức khoẻ.






*4. Chương trình đào tạo ngành Sư phạm Vật lý


*



*Kiến thức giáo dục đại cương*1Triết học Mác - Lênin10Tin học2Kinh tế chính trị Mác - Lênin11Tâm lý học3Chủ nghĩa xã hội khoa học12Giáo dục học4Lịch sử Đảng Cộng sản Việt Nam13Quản lý hành chính Nhà nước và Quản lý ngành GD&ĐT5Tư tưởng Hồ Chí Minh14Đại số 16Ngoại ngữ15Đại số 27Giáo dục thể chất16Giải tích 18Giáo dục Quốc phòng17Giải tích 29 Phương pháp nghiên cứu khoa học18Giải tích 3*Kiến thức giáo dục chuyên nghiệp*1Cơ học 17Quang học2Cơ học 28Vật lý nguyên tử và hạt nhân3Nhiệt học 9Thí nghiệm vật lý đại cương 14Điện và từ 110Thí nghiệm vật lý đại cương 25Điện và từ 211Thí nghiệm vật lý đại cương 36Dao động và sóng12Lý luận dạy học vật lý

*5. Học ngành Sư phạm vật lý tại Catiedu có gì nổi bật?*


Ngành sư phạm luôn là một trong những ngành có số lượng sinh viên theo học hằng năm rất đông. Xã hội luôn quan niệm nghề giáo là một nghề cao quý, được trọng vọng. Tham gia vào ngành sư phạm là bạn đang tham gia vào quá trình đào tạo con người. Bên cạnh đó, _*ngành Sư phạm vật lý* _cũng đang được ưa chuộng không kém, ngay tại Học viện Catiedu luôn chào đón bạn với những ưu điểm nổi bật sau:


_ CATIEDU là đơn vị đầu tiên áp dụng chuyển đổi số, trí tuệ nhân tạo AI vào Giáo dục


 Học phí Giảm 40% HP - TG so với học truyền thống - Tốt Nghiệp Bằng Chính Quy


 Học lý thuyết Online - Thực hành - Thực tập tại Cơ sở - Doanh nghiệp - Bệnh viện 64 Tỉnh thành


 Miễn phí học thử, trải nghiệm khóa học của trường, khóa học kỹ năng, luyện thi online 100%


 Miễn phí hơn 1000 khóa học kỹ năng, 500Gb tài liệu, luận văn ... tại _Diendan.cati.edu.vn 








*6. Cơ hội nghề nghiệp ngành Sư phạm vật lý*


Cơ hội việc làm* ngành Sư phạm Vật lý* hiện nay rất lớn nhưng nó sẽ không dành cho các bạn trẻ không có sự cố gắng. Với những bạn trẻ có năng lực thì không khó để tìm được một vị trí công việc phù hợp. Sinh viên tốt nghiệp ngành Sư phạm Vật lý sẽ có đủ kiến thức chuyên ngành để đảm nhận những vị trí công việc như:



Làm việc ở các lĩnh vực chuyên môn cần sử dụng kiến thức Vật lý như kĩ thuật điện tử, bưu chính, viễn thông…
Biên tập viên các tạp chí, các nhà xuất bản; công tác hành chính các cơ quan hành chính sự nghiệp;
Làm việc tại các cơ sở ứng dụng khoa học kĩ thuật trên các lĩnh vực: quang tử, cơ - điện, sản xuất, kinh doanh thiết bị khoa học - kĩ thuật;
Làm việc tại các viện nghiên cứu về Vật lý và các lĩnh vực liên quan;
Giảng dạy Vật lý ở trường phổ thông, trường chuyên nghiệp, trường cao đẳng, trường đại học trong cả nước.

*7. Kết luận*


Qua những thông tin được chia sẻ trong bài viết trên dây hy vọng sẽ giúp cho các bạn có được cái nhìn tổng quan về _*ngành Sư phạm Vật lý* _và lựa chọn được hướng đi phù hợp với bản thân.


Mọi thông tin tư vấn tuyển sinh vui lòng bấm nút đăng ký phía dưới để được tư vấn viên hỗ trợ tốt nhất hoặc call trực tiếp hotline của Trường miễn phí 24/7.


*HỌC VIỆN ĐÀO TẠO TRỰC TUYẾN CATIEDU
 0838.068.068 - 0777.255.777 - 0943.11.33.11
 Website đăng ký: cati.edu.vn*


Cơ sở I: Trung Tâm GDTX Tôn Đức Thắng: Số 37/5 Ngô Tất Tố, P.21, Q. Bình Thạnh, TP HCM 
Cơ sở II: Trường CĐ BKĐN: Số 125 Phan Đăng Lưu, P.Hòa Cường Nam, Q.Hải Châu, Tp.Đà Nẵng.
Cơ Sở III: Trung tâm GDNN-GDTX Quận Hoàng Mai: KĐT Đền Lừ 2, P Hoàng Văn Thụ, Q Hoàng Mai, HN


*ĐĂNG KÝ ONLINE - NHẬN NGAY KHUYẾN MÃI*






từ khóa tìm kiếm google: xét tuyển đại học chính quy, xét tuyển đại học online. xét tuyển đại học trực tuyến, tuyển sinh, tuyển sinh đại học online, tuyển sinh đại học học từ xa, tuyển sinh đại học học trực tuyến, Catiedu, học viên đào tạo trực tuyến catiedu Cati.edu.vn


----------

